# How to rebuild:rewick the Kanger OCC heads



## Alex (5/2/15)

*How to rebuild/rewick the Kanger OCC heads*
By granthubbell · 14 hours ago · 19 images · 2,339 views · stats
*Breakdown*



Breakdown your head to the barebones. You should have an insulator, positive pin and the body of the coil head. You will also need a 6" piece of kanthal (I used 28awg but the highest I would go to get your pin in all the way is 26awg).

*Wrap your coil*



I did a 4 wrap gapped coil around a 3mm screwdriver. This diameter has worked best for me in doing these rebuilds so that is what I would recommend. The build comes out to 1.2 ohms.

*Insertion*



Insert your coil into the head through the hole in the top. Pull your leads out through the bottom and align the coil as best you can with the side wicking holes.

*Stabilization*



Stabilize your coil with a 2.5mm screwdriver or drillbit. This helps keep it centered.

*Securing*



Pull one of your leads down over the bottom of the coil at a 90 degree angle with the other lead




Pull your insulator down over the other lead (which should still be straight.




Fasten your insulator into the base and pull your other lead at a 90 degree angle ontop of your insulator in the opposite direction as your other lead.




Push your positive pin through the hole in the insulator.




Clip your leads SHORT. I cannot stress this enough. If they are not short enough the head will either short out on the base or it won't be able to screw in.




Make sure your coil is centered. Use tweezers or something similar to push it toward the middle if it isn't.

*Wicking*



This is how much cotton I used. Make sure it is very fluffy and not twisted too tight. I ran out of japanese cotton so I had to use regular organic cotton for this one.




Pull your cotton through the side hole in the head, through the coil and out the other hole. Your coil should stay centered for this.




Cut the excess the cotton as close to the head as you can. This is very important for the next step.




This is the part of the rewicking that I have seen nobody else do but is very important. Push the remaining wick from the outside of the coil very gently into the coil head. You want to make sure it stays fluffy. This is why people who have been rebuilding using RipTrippers method have been getting dry hits. The juice hasn't been able to feed to the coil because the wick holes are too plugged up. This provides the ability for air to flow out and juice to flow in.




It should look like this when you are done




Side shot




Bonus side shot




Prime your coil




You are ready to vape! I hope this works for you guys as well as it has worked for me. I've been able to vape this at 23 watts for the past few hours with no dry hits using MaxVG. Enjoy and keep on vaping!

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...of/how_to_rebuildrewick_the_kanger_occ_heads/

Reactions: Like 9 | Useful 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/2/15)

thanks @Alex , that fixed my issue i was having .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

Thanks! This is an awesome post. Now we don't only have to rebuild the RBA deck and can save some mega maintenance costs 

I think you've just tipped me over into building my own coils now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UnholyMunk (6/2/15)

this looks like a breeze compares to the nautilus mini coil rebuild. So much room to play around in! Nice "how-to" dude! Much respect!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

Nice find @Alex 

For those looking for a video version of this...let it Rip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Nice find @Alex
> 
> For those looking for a video version of this...let it Rip




Just remember to do this instead.

"This is the part of the rewicking that I have seen nobody else do but is very important. Push the remaining wick from the outside of the coil very gently into the coil head. You want to make sure it stays fluffy. This is why people who have been rebuilding using RipTrippers method have been getting dry hits. The juice hasn't been able to feed to the coil because the wick holes are too plugged up. This provides the ability for air to flow out and juice to flow in."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dubz (6/2/15)

Alex said:


> Just remember to do this instead.
> 
> "This is the part of the rewicking that I have seen nobody else do but is very important. Push the remaining wick from the outside of the coil very gently into the coil head. You want to make sure it stays fluffy. This is why people who have been rebuilding using RipTrippers method have been getting dry hits. The juice hasn't been able to feed to the coil because the wick holes are too plugged up. This provides the ability for air to flow out and juice to flow in."


I also tried Rip's method and got dry hits. It is very important to push the wicks back through the holes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

Alex said:


> Just remember to do this instead.
> 
> "This is the part of the rewicking that I have seen nobody else do but is very important. Push the remaining wick from the outside of the coil very gently into the coil head. You want to make sure it stays fluffy. This is why people who have been rebuilding using RipTrippers method have been getting dry hits. The juice hasn't been able to feed to the coil because the wick holes are too plugged up. This provides the ability for air to flow out and juice to flow in."





Dubz said:


> I also tried Rip's method and got dry hits. It is very important to push the wicks back through the holes.



Thanks for that guys...I was not aware and have not tried yet, dry hits avoided 

Bad Rip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (29/5/15)

Geez, glad I found this thread, was just about to give up on rebuilding my coils (rips method) but going to try stuffing the ends inside. Dry hits aint cool


----------



## deepest (29/5/15)

If you put a screwdriver through the juice holes you can also remove the top part of the coil housing with pliers making it even easier to build. The top can jut be pressed back on when you are done building and wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jprossouw (29/5/15)

cant believe such a small adjustment can make such a massive improvement


----------



## Necropolis (15/7/15)

Recently rewicked a 1.2ohm OCC coil.

Primed the coil - filled the tank and let it sit for a while. 

Took a puff @ 20W on my iStick 30W - all good - excellent flavour and clouds. Took a couple more puffs and had a dry hit - which sucked a bit. 

But after that all seems to be well - I'm still half expecting a dry hit with each drag but so far so good.


----------



## Jan (16/7/15)

The tip of pushing the excess wick back in to the coil makes a huge difference on the ego one Clr coil with both cotton and rayon. Just took mine with a 0.6ohm coil on the istck to 30W no dry hits.


----------



## Necropolis (16/7/15)

My excess cotton was pushed in and I was getting occasional dry hits yesterday - pushed it even further in last night and haven't had an issue since


----------

